# new to bettas



## starrynight (Nov 16, 2010)

My husband came home a few weeks ago with two beautiful doubletail bettas, a male and female, that a coworker was going to "throw out" before he deployed. I'm really not thrilled about this, I'm happily fish-less after over 20 years of keeping dwarf gouramis. I don't know anything about bettas and am not really looking forward to taking care of them once my husband leaves me alone with them.

So. They are currently in those horrible betta kit tanks. I know I have to get an actual aquarium for them, but is there some sort of divider I can use to split a tank? We are short on space, at least space the cats can't get to. Can they live in a kitchen/bathroom? Is it true they don't like aquariums with strong filters? Any tricks to make caring for them easier?


----------



## Mrs.JayMay23 (Nov 5, 2010)

There are dividers for the tanks that you can buy; just make sure that the aquarium that you put the betta in has suitable water conditions (make sure to add the water conditioner for them). Some aquariums that you can buy already come with dividers to hold bettas in.

It isn't a good idea to stick them in an area where the temperature can change drastically like in the bathroom when someone showers. It also can get cold in there at times (at least I know my bathroom does).

From what I know, they don't like strong filters. Maybe try an undergravel filtration? You do need filtration of the water; it keeps the tank cleaner for longer. 

hope this helps


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi,and welcome!Those dividers sold at petstores are terrible,as the fish will cross the divider somehow.For this i suggest you make your own.It will take all of maybe five bucks,and about twenty minutes of your time.find some craft canvas,which can be found at the craft department at Walmart.get some 100%silicon,they have tubes that fit in caulk guns for a few bucks.Just make sure its not mold and mildew free as that will kill the fish.Then find some report cover binders,should be at walmart as well.Cut the binders to go from bottom to just under the lip of the tank,one for front and one fr back.Measure the canvas,to go from bottom to top like the dividers,then from front to back.The idea is it will be held in place by the dividers.Pot a strip of silicon on the back of the binder,then place it in the center of the front,and same with back.then run a little on each side ans smooth with your fingers.Let it dry for two days,add the canvas,then add gravel and deco.Perfectly good divider,and cheaper than one found at the store.

On the filter,i used a Hang on Back for my divided tank,and made a baffle with a pepsi bottle,to go over the out take.that way the get the flitration but the current doesnt bother them.Just put the intake on the males side and the outtake on the females side.

Heres a few pics of my tank with dividers,but i had it split in three:








This is a five gallon split.









They need a cover and a heater too,set to 84 to 86 degrees.
Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## Skybox (Nov 13, 2010)

Where can i find an all white one just like the one posted above?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

He came from a breeder.You can search aquabid for one.


----------

